# What kind of guide is this?



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I saw this on another site, and wondered whaty kind of guide it was, and if it would be applicable for a conventional surf rod.
Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks like a Fuji Boat turbo guide. SS frame Hardloy ring with a chrome finish model ELRXLG. I think they are much to heavy for a surf rod, they are designed for boat rods. 

John


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks,
Correct on both accounts...
I poked around on the rodbuilding site and finally found a picture of one that had the model # and googled it.
And then felt like a complete noobe for even asking.
But they do look kind of cool.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Looks like a guide that would be used on an offshore rod


----------

